# True Testosterone Levels



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I have seen many references to sites, in random threads, that talk about what true T levels should be as opposed to what the standard medical community says about them.

Can someone point me to some of these references? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't have the references, but you want to be over 600 and in my opinion no matter your age.

There are small things which can increment your test up or down.

1. stress
2. sex life. ( more sex on many men raise their drive and test )
3. diet
4. excersize ( athelete more test than couch potatoe )
5. social environment ( leaders would tend to have more than a peon)


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

T:

I am following your other thread. Thanks for taking the time.

The doctor the drew the blood said average is between 300 and 700. I think 300 sounds low. Mine came in at a whopping 265.

This really bothers me because I work out like a madman, eat pretty healthy although I could stand to drop some fruit from my diet, and lift heavy.

Maybe it's time to refine the diet just a bit more.

Any additional links to dieting, low T in general, or anything dealing with this subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it was Deejo who had a good thread in here regarding testosterone replacement therapy...

C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/19213-dealing-low-testosterone-hypogonadism.html


----------



## deload (Dec 13, 2013)

Go to pubmed and just research. There are many factors that can contribute to T levels as treyvion has stated. If you go get your levels check there is more to it than just total T which is the 600 level referenced above. 
Another factor is SHBG, its a protein that binds to testosterone and keeps it from being available for use. Unfortunately the total number will have bound T included. So be sure and have the number for "free T" checked as well. 
The medical literature will say normal is somewhere between 350 and 800 (I don't remember the exact numbers but that is very close.) 
Just google normal testosterone level study


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah. I forgot to mention free T results will be in later this week.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

treyvion said:


> I don't have the references, but you want to be over 600 and in my opinion no matter your age.
> 
> There are small things which can increment your test up or down.
> 
> ...



Stress can easily be underestimated. Stress having a physiological impact correlate strongly with heavy internet usage and with TV watching. 

A factor not mentioned in the above list is innate levels. Testicle size is a significant indicator of testosterone levels, that tends to be brushed over somewhat.


----------

